# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Did Steve Englehart Want Quicksilver to Stay Evil?

## CBR News

See how Marvel Comics re-scripted a story with Quicksilver portrayed as a villain in it to make him a hero again -- or did they?


_Full article here._

----------

